
React: Lifting state up is killing your app - keenondrums
https://dev.to/aigoncharov/react-lifting-state-up-is-killing-your-app-33ma
======
keenondrums
Thread on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/dhck3y/react_lifti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/dhck3y/react_lifting_state_up_is_killing_your_app/)

